# Extension valve fell into the rim



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Such a bummer..! My valve extension fell inside the rim when I tried to pull out my tubular tire to replace it. Now it's there rolling inside and there is no possible way I can pull it out. Anyone had this problem...? I feel like I can't save the rear 404 tubular. Is it true? Any suggestions...?


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Have you tried a magnet?

Dancer


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Extensions are usually aluminium.

I think the only way is to remove the tire so you have access to the spoke holes and try to fish the extension out using whatever tools you can fit in there. Flashiight so you can see and some thin wire you can bend into a tool.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I have spent hours fishing nipples out of carbon rims. I have sometimes wondered if just shaking it up and down with the valve hole facing down would have produced similar results...


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

My extender valve is not alu but all plastic and I gave it to my LBS to the mechanic who does all my bikes so he said he will try. I don't think he is going to deal with it for hours. My problem was before I gave it to him that as many times I rotated the wheel and shakes it, hearing the extender valve within, I couldn't bring it to be placed by the valve hole and I got tiered. Neither to say that to bring it to that position suppose to be the easy part but I couldn't.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The extender must not have been screwed onto the tubular very tight if it fell off when you removed the tire, but that's another issue for when you get ready to mount a new tire. The Zipp 404 rms I have foam in them....not the best for getting nipples, etc. to move around so you can fish them out. Mine are from 2005, so they may have changed that on new production. All I have had success doing when fishing out nipples during rebuilds is to hold the rim and shake it until you think the piece is at the bottom of the rim and by a hole in the outer edge where a nipple goes in and try to get one edge of the extender over the hole. If you can do that, use something with a slight bend in the end to put into the end of the extencer and try to guide it through the hole. 

Since the extender would have been inserted through the hole from the inside of the rim, you may not be able to get it to the outer edge because of the foam inside. Good Luck.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you can see the extender; mix up some 2-part epoxy and drop a few drops on the extender and let it set up in your rim and just leave it there. No harm; no noise. Save yourself a bunch of headache. Good luck!


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Zipp told me there are internal bladder inside when they do the moulding process and it can cause the extender to get stuck. I have the 2007 edition.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Bikejohn64
Did you try it?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

No I haven't. Sorry; I'm just thinking of how to help out a stinker of a situation. I run clinchers 404s and use tubes with longer stems. I did start with extenders originally but found that Bontrager had long stemmed tubes so I went that route.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Bikerjohn64
When you say Bontrager tube you mean the inner tube only, I guess cause you are running on clinchers. Is it correct? Btw why the tyre's companies not doing longer valve as integral part of the tubular. Why the all need of extenders..? I don't get it!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

dudigrinfeld said:


> Bikerjohn64
> When you say Bontrager tube you mean the inner tube only, I guess cause you are running on clinchers. Is it correct? Btw why the tyre's companies not doing longer valve as integral part of the tubular. Why the all need of extenders..? I don't get it!


Yes; that's right inner tubes. I'm not sure why the manufactures don't run differ lengths valves; cost maybe? I found the Zipp extenters to be....not well designed; no valve core? 
I did use extenders made by Topeak(I think) that had a valve core built into it and actually worked in conjunction with the original valve so you can tighten and loosen the valve when filling air. Worked great.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Extender is out thanks to my faithful LBS mechanic.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Btw he told me he used spoke and light and some time of course!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

dudigrinfeld said:


> why the tyre's companies not doing longer valve as integral part of the tubular. Why the all need of extenders..? I don't get it!


Cost of inventory I guess.
Vittoria tubulars let you change the whole stem and valve (at a horrendous price) to a length that suits your rim. 
Cheapskates like me use normal valve extenders (upside down for Vittorias) and plumbers PTFE tape for sealing and security against unintentional unscrewing.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning

What size valve extender do you use in 404 wheels? I'm thinking of 303FC for the spring. Is on extender better than another? 

Thanks,


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

If you use a tube or tubular with a removable valve core, which includes many popular tubulars but only a few tubes, you can use the Vittoria or Conti extenders. I have 404 clinchers and they work great.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice! I was reading this thread and was about to write and say hang in there, it can be done. Cool mechanic you've got there. Good hands.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

cdhbrad said:


> If you use a tube or tubular with a removable valve core, which includes many popular tubulars but only a few tubes, you can use the Vittoria or Conti extenders. I have 404 clinchers and they work great.


Anyone knows if the Conti sprinter gatorskin tubular has a removable valve core..? Also if you can advice what to look at in order to recognise if a tubular has it or not.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A removable valve core will have flats for a little spanner.
Check the Conti web site for specs.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, it does. I use Conti Gatorskin and Sprinter tubulars and both do. I think all the Contis except the Rallye have removable valve cores. Same with Vittoria....all but the cheapest tubulars do. Those are the only two brands I use, so don't know of others, but I would expect that most of the "high end" tubulars do, but you would have to confirm. 

If you can't physically inspect the tire, you will have to look at the technical writeup for language mentioned "removable valve core" or similar. Most valves that are removable have flats milled into the stem where a "wrench" allows removal. Nonremovable are round.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

So the core that has been removed just need to be plugged on the top of the extender valve in case it is Conti valve extender?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

As far as I know there is just one standard for these valve extenders that go between the valve stem and the removable core. Tufo, Conti, and the old Vittoria should be all the same.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, they are. I have both Conti and Vittoria....they look identical and likely are made by the same MFG.


----------



## Garrethspeer (May 26, 2013)

This just happened to me and after an hour of trying I saw a trick on you tube. 5 mins later I got it out.

Cut a straw length ways in half. 
Feed the straw through the valve opening.
Turn wheel on side and shake several times until extender is lying in the groove of the straw.
poke it out the other side with small Philips screw driver.


----------



## m4xi (Aug 6, 2012)

Garrethspeer said:


> This just happened to me and after an hour of trying I saw a trick on you tube. 5 mins later I got it out.
> 
> Cut a straw length ways in half.
> Feed the straw through the valve opening.
> ...


Unfortunately this happened to me now as well. Tried your trick but it doesn't work. My valve extender is made of aluminium so a magnet won't work as well


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I have gave the wheel to my LBS mechanic when happened and he took it out. Didn't even charge me.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Took off


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Shine a light into the valve hole. The extender will be attracted to the light and come out on its own. :thumbsup:

I know it's already been mentioned, but have you determined whether your extender is magnetic?

Try testing an equivalent extender. If so, you can make a very powerful magnet with a disposable lantern battery, a length of 20-22 gauge wire, and a nail. Wrap the wire around the nail; the more wraps, the more powerful the magnet. Connect both ends of the wire to the battery terminals. Test your magnet and adjust the number of turns if necessary for length and magnet power. Get the end of the extender to appear in the valve hole then stick your nail in the hole. Good luck.


----------



## m4xi (Aug 6, 2012)

It's not magnetic as I said 

Still trying it with the straw but no luck so far.


----------

